# I would like some suggestions on how to learn more Spanish.



## Alejandro Gonzalez

I need some suggestions on what i should do to practice my spanish i understand basic simple words of spanish and speak it well. Im trying to learn more spanish but i dont know what i should do i was thinking maybe listening to music in spanish and try to write out the words and try to translate them into english but anyone have other suggestions.


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

1.Lessons
2.Books
3.TV over the intenet (there is a website called 'mediahopper' which has all types of tv from around the world
4.Music
5.Radio on the internet.
6.Translation practice
7.Looking around WordReference forums.
8.Trying to write your own compositions in Spanish that can then be corrected by forum-goers of WordReference.

By thew way, welcome.


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

9. Going to a Spanish speaking country.


----------



## GenJen54

Hi Alejandro, 

Welcome to the Forums! 

If you peruse the Cultural Discussions forum, you might find several threads that give advice on learning languages.  

In brief, many will suggest the following:

Immerse yourself in your target language as much as possible - this means finding friends who speak that language, watching tv programs and/or movies in that languge, listening to the radio, reading, etc.

Transcribing lyrics is also helpful as it aids in comprehension, especially if you can find the actual lyrics and then compare your work to the original! It also helps if you have a dictionary handy so you can look up any words you do not understand.

The more you surround yourself with the language you are trying to learn, the faster you will learn. 

You are also welcome to ask specific questions in our Spanish-English Forum.

*P.S.*  If you are going to attempt to transcribe and/or translate lyrics for others to discuss, please note Word Reference only allows for four lines of quoted text, including lyrics.  This is in keeping with U.S. copyright law.


----------



## Alejandro Gonzalez

Well thank you all for your input im going to try all of your ideas. Oh and the idea about going to a spanish speaking country actually works cause last month i was in mexico for two weeks and when i came back home i felt more confident speaking spanish and felt like i learned a bit more spanish. Thanks again!


----------



## Cony

Hi Alejandro. The best way is using it daily  with spanish speaker, so i invited you to try to write your post in spanish and ask for correct your mistakes or wording, you will learn that you can say an expression using diffenrent sentences. I am sure that you will improve your spanish, best wishes, Cony.


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Also, I would have to say: (once you are more confident) try jobs that require you to use the language frequently - perhaps the South American sector of a company of something.  That would be invaluable.


----------



## Sofia29

There are plenty of podcasts that could help you. They're a great way to get short Spanish lessons for free, that you can listen to over and over, whenever you want.


----------



## Tresley

Make a point of learning TEN new words each day and test yourself on ALL 70 at the end of the week to make sure that you have remembered them all.

At the end of the month test yourself again on the 280 words you have learnt!!!

Listen to language learning tapes. I used to borrow them from the library. Repeat everything you hear on the tapes! I repeat! Repeat everything you hear on the tapes!  In doing this you must try and perfect an authentic accent.

Learn the verbs.  Start with the most common (but irregular ones) and make sure that you know them well - ser, estar, hacer, querer, ir, ver, deber.

Read, read, and read as much as you can in Spanish.

Look words up in your dictionary.

Stick post-it notes to things around your house with the Spanish word on it! La ventana = the window, la pared = the wall, el aseo = the toilet etc. Only when you are sure that you can remember the words on the post-it notes, remove them!

When you are feeling confident, find someone who speaks Spanish and talk to them.  Don't be worried if you can't understand what they say back to you (remember that they know more words than you!).  Just ask them to translate what they said and write down the Spanish word(s) that you didn't understand. I used to carry a notebook to write vocabulary in.

When I started to learn Spanish this helped me a lot.  I avoided TV and radio at first, simply because the spoken language was too fast, but after a while I watched Spanish TV and could understand some of it.

Don't give up.  I didn't, and now when I go on holiday to Spain I get much more out of it.  I can talk to people, I can understand, I can read things and my holidays are much much better for it!

Disfruta el idioma!!


----------

